# found a good load for my cva wolf



## the Lackster (Dec 31, 2015)

Got a pretty good group today with my cva wolf. 95gr of blackhorn 209, 300 gr hornady sst, cci primer. This is what I got at 100 yards. Ohio next week I can't wait


----------



## rance56 (Dec 31, 2015)

good luck and looks like you are ready, where in ohio


----------



## the Lackster (Dec 31, 2015)

rance56 said:


> good luck and looks like you are ready, where in ohio



Mcconsville area. Southeast


----------

